# Why blue?



## timbuck (Sep 9, 2017)

What is the reason that so many clubs have the color blue as their primary uniform color?
Aside from slammers and strikers, nearly every other club has some shade of blue.  
I saw 3 or 4 home teams have to change from blue or black because the away team showed up in blue. 
How about some orange, yellow, green, pink or purple?


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Sep 9, 2017)

SoCal Blues' main color is high-vis yellow


----------



## SBFDad (Sep 9, 2017)

All home shirts should be mainly white and away a deeper, darker color of choice. It's a classic approach and you would avoid all this color conflict madness. You're home? White. Away? Color. CalSouth could mandate, but they won't.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 9, 2017)

I thought dark was home and white was away???


----------



## pewpew (Sep 9, 2017)

timbuck said:


> What is the reason that so many clubs have the color blue as their primary uniform color?
> Aside from slammers and strikers, nearly every other club has some shade of blue.
> I saw 3 or 4 home teams have to change from blue or black because the away team showed up in blue.
> How about some orange, yellow, green, pink or purple?


^^^^^
Those 5 colors are reserved for GKs.


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 9, 2017)

timbuck said:


> I thought dark was home and white was away???


That's how most teams do it. They wear their home/club color at home, and wear white away. Different from baseball. Problem is home team has to change with a conflict, and some play mind games with uniforms. If this was changed it would line up better.


----------



## lvnsocr (Sep 9, 2017)

USSDA mandates home team wears white, away team wears dark.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Sep 9, 2017)

This ain't AYSO.


----------



## twoclubpapa (Sep 9, 2017)

High school rules mandate solid white jerseys for the home team, dark jerseys for the away team, and further define "dark" as any color that contrasts with white so there's quite a bit of flexibility for the away kit.  This rule was announced several years before it became mandatory so that schools could plan appropriately.


----------



## Gu8 Dad (Sep 10, 2017)

Legends - Yellow and Black
Beach - Yellow and Black
Golden State - Balck and White
Slammers - Maroon and White
Strikers - Red and Black
LA Premier - Purple and White
Arsenal - Red and Black
Fram - Red


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2017)

timbuck said:


> What is the reason that so many clubs have the color blue as their primary uniform color?
> Aside from slammers and strikers, nearly every other club has some shade of blue.
> I saw 3 or 4 home teams have to change from blue or black because the away team showed up in blue.
> How about some orange, yellow, green, pink or purple?


So outside of Surf and Surf affiliates, who has Blue as their primary color?


----------



## SBFDad (Sep 10, 2017)

Gu8 Dad said:


> Legends - Yellow and Black
> Beach - Yellow and Black
> Golden State - Balck and White
> Slammers - Maroon and White
> ...


And?


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 10, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> So outside of Surf and Surf affiliates, who has Blue as their primary color?


Galaxy & affiliates


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 10, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> Galaxy & affiliates


Sharks, SDSC


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 10, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Sharks, SDSC


Rebels 

Don't forget surf now has 100 affiliates, so that's a lot of blue Nike uniforms out there


----------



## younothat (Sep 10, 2017)

lvnsocr said:


> USSDA mandates home team wears white, away team wears dark.


Doesn't have to be white but lighter colors for home and dark for away;  Seen teams with neon, yellow, green, etc for home and blacks or dark grey for away


----------



## timbuck (Sep 10, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> So outside of Surf and Surf affiliates, who has Blue as their primary color?


Pats, West Coast, LA Galaxy, Laguna United, CFA....


----------



## younothat (Sep 10, 2017)

In these PC days maybe we should just conform and go with.... 







One thing my daughter will tell you is the unisex kits don't fit young ladies all the well, baggy long shorts not attractive and women are cut a bit different.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 10, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Sharks, SDSC


Isn't that Navy?


----------



## Primetime (Sep 10, 2017)

SBFDad said:


> All home shirts should be mainly white and away a deeper, darker color of choice. It's a classic approach and you would avoid all this color conflict madness. You're home? White. Away? Color. CalSouth could mandate, but they won't.


Dark is home white/Ligjt is away


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Sep 10, 2017)

Ok peeps for the SCDSL its states in page 9.

So it doesn't matter color the home team wears as long as it doesn't conflict.
I have not look at CSL or Presidio, so if the home team is suppose to blue but the away team is also blue...guess what home team changes whether its their home jersey or not.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Sep 11, 2017)

If it is supposed to be Dark Uniforms at home and Light/White away why don't the leagues mandate/Suggest this?  Two games this last weekend Home - we wear Blue other team shows up in similar so we switch to White.  Away, we show up in Blue other team in Blue, and their coach asks us to switch as all their players don't have their white kits.


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 11, 2017)

Sons of Pitches said:


> If it is supposed to be Dark Uniforms at home and Light/White away why don't the leagues mandate/Suggest this?  Two games this last weekend Home - we wear Blue other team shows up in similar so we switch to White.  Away, we show up in Blue other team in Blue, and their coach asks us to switch as all their players don't have their white kits.


Hopefully, you won that game. Otherwise, you gave up an easy 3 points.  If the other team doesn't have their white kits, that is not your problem. You do not have to switch.  If they can't field a team, they forfeit.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes we won


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Sep 11, 2017)

If there's possible color conflict, home manager should just email the away manager to confirm which color they plan on using.  And always have all players bring backup color just in case.


----------



## mirage (Sep 11, 2017)

Sons of Pitches said:


> If it is supposed to be Dark Uniforms at home and Light/White away why don't the leagues mandate/Suggest this? ........


Says who?  Neither CSL or SCDSL specifies what color uniform to wear at home versus away, unless its something new that I've missed.

CRL in its 1st season specified but teams didn't pay attention to it and refs didn't enforce it so I don't know if its in the rules any more (home was supposed to be dark, as you've suggest).

Frankly, who cares.  As long as we have a rule that says home team changes, if there is a conflict of colors its all good (btw, we're the only country to do this - all other countries have the visitors change color if there is a conflict).

CIF has a rule for white at home and dark away - just opposite to your comment.

So its just colors and back to Timmy, yes I often wonder why there are so many blue colored teams over the years too.  While there are other colors, if one had to pick most common, it would be blue based on my observations too.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 11, 2017)

The team we played against had navy blue or black uniforms.  According to their coach, they don't have white.  Not sure if they haven't gotten uniforms yet or if they think black and blue will work for them all season.
At the end of the day, it doesn't matter.  I hope we would never cause a team to forfeit because they don't have the ability to change uniforms.


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 11, 2017)

timbuck said:


> At the end of the day, it doesn't matter.  I hope we would never cause a team to forfeit because they don't have the ability to change uniforms.


As others and I have said all along.  It IS about Winning and not the valuable life lessons that team sports teaches.  Like responsibility and consequences. If some players forgot to bring both jerseys, there are consequences to their irresponsibility, namely, you don't play. Simple, straight-forward and life lasting.  Isn't that what we do this for?  We have had several instances over the years where kids did not have their jersey and were benched. Great Life Lesson.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 11, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> As others and I have said all along.  It IS about Winning and not the valuable life lessons that team sports teaches.  Like responsibility and consequences. If some players forgot to bring both jerseys, there are consequences to their irresponsibility, namely, you don't play. Simple, straight-forward and life lasting.  Isn't that what we do this for?  We have had several instances over the years where kids did not have their jersey and were benched. Great Life Lesson.


If our team shows up to play, they want to play.  Sure it's about winning, but it's about playing the game that the players have been practicing and preparing for.  If one team has the ability to change shirts and the other does not, I dont care who the home team is. Change shirts and play.


----------



## younothat (Sep 11, 2017)

timbuck said:


> If our team shows up to play, they want to play.  Sure it's about winning, but it's about playing the game that the players have been practicing and preparing for.  If one team has the ability to change shirts and the other does not, I dont care who the home team is. Change shirts and play.


First uniform of any kind was HS,  not matter the game shirts v skins....


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Sep 11, 2017)

Sons of Pitches said:


> If it is supposed to be Dark Uniforms at home and Light/White away why don't the leagues mandate/Suggest this?  Two games this last weekend Home - we wear Blue other team shows up in similar so we switch to White.  Away, we show up in Blue other team in Blue, and their coach asks us to switch as all their players don't have their white kits.


Your coach should always bring pennies if your ever in that situation or else you have to forfeit based off a technicality.


----------



## younothat (Sep 11, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Your coach should always bring pennies if your ever in that situation or else you have to forfeit based off a technicality.


Would hope so can't ever recall any of our coaches who don't have them with or at the fields available.

Have yet to see a whole team get dq's due to uniform's, a player or two yes... the whole team no. 

Some bigger clubs end up playing their own teams in league and what not with exact same uniforms,  break out the pennies with numbers


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Sep 11, 2017)

younothat said:


> Would hope so can't ever recall any of our coaches who don't have them with or at the fields available...


You be amazed how many coaches out there don't have pennies on them or in their car. My friend has at least 5 different colors and at least a dozen. I tell him he's over killing it but, tells me he just likes to give the girls a lot of choices because like to color coordinate.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 11, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> You be amazed how many coaches out there don't have pennies on them or in their car. My friend has at least 5 different colors and at least a dozen. I tell him he's over killing it but, tells me he just likes to give the girls a lot of choices because like to color coordinate.


My problem is that I enough blue pinnies for the entire team.  But a mix of orange and green with about 6 of each.  I guess I need to get some that all match in a color other than blue.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Sep 11, 2017)

timbuck said:


> My problem is that I enough blue pinnies for the entire team.  But a mix of orange and green with about 6 of each.  I guess I need to get some that all match in a color other than blue.


Amazon or ebay have they pretty cheap.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 11, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Amazon or ebay have they pretty cheap.


I found a set of Orange in the garage in a bag.  Orange opaque. Numbers on jerseys will be visible through the pinnie. I assume this is ok?


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Sep 11, 2017)

timbuck said:


> I found a set of Orange in the garage in a bag.  Orange opaque. Numbers on jerseys will be visible through the pinnie. I assume this is ok?


I'm sure it should be ok because I saw  team with dark blue pennies this weekend and the referee couldn't even see the numbers at all. I'm sure some referees that are in the forums can shed some light on this.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 11, 2017)

Yellow/gold jerseys should not be allowed as a team color.  Leave Yellow for the referee's.  I have to carry around 10 referee jerseys, $500 value, because as a referee I cannot match either team or the keepers.  If Yellow was not allowed for players/keepers, referee's would only need to have a short sleeve and long sleeve yellow jerseys.


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 11, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Yellow/gold jerseys should not be allowed as a team color.  Leave Yellow for the referee's.  I have to carry around 10 referee jerseys, $500 value, because as a referee I cannot match either team or the keepers.  If Yellow was not allowed for players/keepers, referee's would only need to have a short sleeve and long sleeve yellow jerseys.


That's what Law 4 is for.


----------



## baldref (Sep 11, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Yellow/gold jerseys should not be allowed as a team color.  Leave Yellow for the referee's.  I have to carry around 10 referee jerseys, $500 value, because as a referee I cannot match either team or the keepers.  If Yellow was not allowed for players/keepers, referee's would only need to have a short sleeve and long sleeve yellow jerseys.


Sleeve length is no longer an issue. I only buy long now. Old men need to hide form the sun. And what's even worse than the yellow jersey's is the fluorescent green/yellow jerseys. Cancels out two of our colors at once......


----------



## genesis (Sep 11, 2017)

SBFDad said:


> All home shirts should be mainly white and away a deeper, darker color of choice. It's a classic approach and you would avoid all this color conflict madness. You're home? White. Away? Color. CalSouth could mandate, but they won't.


Yes like Man U


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 11, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Yellow/gold jerseys should not be allowed as a team color.  Leave Yellow for the referee's.  I have to carry around 10 referee jerseys, $500 value, because as a referee I cannot match either team or the keepers.  If Yellow was not allowed for players/keepers, referee's would only need to have a short sleeve and long sleeve yellow jerseys.


Who works for who?  I have a lot of respect for you, but to say the teams should conform to the refs is ridiculous.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 11, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> Who works for who?  I have a lot of respect for you, but to say the teams should conform to the refs is ridiculous.


I don't know on this one. Leave the ugly yellow to the refs. Nobody likes wearing drab yellow. I can't imaging many kids like wearing it. 
I take back my intial post.  All teams should wear blue or white. Nobody should ever wear yellow.
Unless you are the bumble bees and you are yellow and black with horizontal stripes and matching socks.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Sep 12, 2017)

timbuck said:


> I don't know on this one. Leave the ugly yellow to the refs. Nobody likes wearing drab yellow. I can't imaging many kids like wearing it.
> I take back my intial post.  All teams should wear blue or white. Nobody should ever wear yellow.
> Unless you are the bumble bees and you are yellow and black with horizontal stripes and matching socks.


so are you saying shame on Beach and Legends FC and any other yellow color team LMAO


----------



## Surfref (Sep 13, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> Who works for who?  I have a lot of respect for you, but to say the teams should conform to the refs is ridiculous.


Back in the day, 1980/90's......referees primarily wore black with either black or white collars.  Long sleeve ref jerseys had white cuffs.  I hated those white collars and cuffs because they were a pain to keep clean.  I don't remember teams wearing black jerseys.

No where in the LOTG does it say that the referees must change jersey colors if there is a conflict.  The LOTG do state what colors the teams wear and a team must wear colors that distinguish them from the other team and match officials.  Most refs will not make a team change colors because there is a color conflict.  This past summer I had to have a Beach, a Legends and out of state teamm change out of their yellow jerseys.  I was not being an a-hole, but had a youth referee on the crew that only had a yellow jersey.  This problem comes up often with the new referee's especially the youth refs.  Ref jerseys are $30-$50 depending on the manufacturer and quality.  Some of these new youth refs do not have the money to buy multiple jerseys right away after spending $150 on the course and all of the initial supplies.  I just think it would be easier if there was one designated color of jersey for refs that teams could not use.  Maybe bright construction worker orange?

LOTG Law 4 states:
• The two teams must wear colours that distinguish them from each other and the match officials.
• Each goalkeeper must wear colours that are distinguishable from the other players and the match officials.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 13, 2017)

Surfref said:


> I just think it would be easier if there was one designated color of jersey for refs that teams could not use.  Maybe bright construction worker orange?


So this lime green color jersey don't work for you?


----------



## Surfref (Sep 13, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> So this lime green color jersey don't work for you?


It would if Blues, Rebels and a few other clubs did not have those hideous highlighter colored greenish yellowish jerseys that no one is quite certain what color they are so refs cannot wear yellow or green.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Sep 13, 2017)

Surfref said:


> It would if Blues, Rebels and a few other clubs did not have those hideous highlighter colored greenish yellowish jerseys that no one is quite certain what color they are so refs cannot wear yellow or green.


Just wear pink not a lot clubs have that color except for cancer awareness month. Like some shirts say "only real men can wear pink" lol


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Back in the day, 1980/90's......referees primarily wore black with either black or white collars.  Long sleeve ref jerseys had white cuffs.  I hated those white collars and cuffs because they were a pain to keep clean.  I don't remember teams wearing black jerseys.
> 
> No where in the LOTG does it say that the referees must change jersey colors if there is a conflict.  The LOTG do state what colors the teams wear and a team must wear colors that distinguish them from the other team and match officials.  Most refs will not make a team change colors because there is a color conflict.  This past summer I had to have a Beach, a Legends and out of state teamm change out of their yellow jerseys.  I was not being an a-hole, but had a youth referee on the crew that only had a yellow jersey.  This problem comes up often with the new referee's especially the youth refs.  Ref jerseys are $30-$50 depending on the manufacturer and quality.  Some of these new youth refs do not have the money to buy multiple jerseys right away after spending $150 on the course and all of the initial supplies.  I just think it would be easier if there was one designated color of jersey for refs that teams could not use.  Maybe bright construction worker orange?
> 
> ...


On my first indoor team, the captain and organizer chose black jerseys just to make the referees wear red.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Sep 13, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Back in the day, 1980/90's......referees primarily wore black with either black or white collars.  Long sleeve ref jerseys had white cuffs.  I hated those white collars and cuffs because they were a pain to keep clean.  I don't remember teams wearing black jerseys.
> 
> No where in the LOTG does it say that the referees must change jersey colors if there is a conflict.  The LOTG do state what colors the teams wear and a team must wear colors that distinguish them from the other team and match officials.  Most refs will not make a team change colors because there is a color conflict.  This past summer I had to have a Beach, a Legends and out of state teamm change out of their yellow jerseys.  I was not being an a-hole, but had a youth referee on the crew that only had a yellow jersey.  This problem comes up often with the new referee's especially the youth refs.  Ref jerseys are $30-$50 depending on the manufacturer and quality.  Some of these new youth refs do not have the money to buy multiple jerseys right away after spending $150 on the course and all of the initial supplies.  I just think it would be easier if there was one designated color of jersey for refs that teams could not use.  Maybe bright construction worker orange?
> 
> ...


Ah the good old days when soccer balls were also only black and white. Now that's rare to see out in the pitch.


----------



## baldref (Sep 13, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Just wear pink not a lot clubs have that color except for cancer awareness month. Like some shirts say "only real men can wear pink" lol


We wore pink ref jerseys in october when we did girls games a few years back. don't tell anyone because it's not allowed...SSSSHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## SCS Fan (Sep 13, 2017)

I never could understand why soccer refs didn't just were the black and white zebra shirts like football and basketball refs.


----------



## baldref (Sep 13, 2017)

SCS Fan said:


> I never could understand why soccer refs didn't just were the black and white zebra shirts like football and basketball refs.


beautiful game needs beautiful refs.


----------



## Dargle (Sep 13, 2017)

SCS Fan said:


> I never could understand why soccer refs didn't just were the black and white zebra shirts like football and basketball refs.


It would certainly save Juventus the trouble of paying off the referees.  They could simply appoint one of their own to do the job!


----------



## Surfref (Sep 14, 2017)

baldref said:


> beautiful game needs beautiful refs.


At least we don't have to dress like the Italian Serie A refs that wear colorful matching jersey, shorts and socks.


----------



## Gu8 Dad (Sep 14, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Yellow/gold jerseys should not be allowed as a team color.  Leave Yellow for the referee's.  I have to carry around 10 referee jerseys, $500 value, because as a referee I cannot match either team or the keepers.  If Yellow was not allowed for players/keepers, referee's would only need to have a short sleeve and long sleeve yellow jerseys.


Wasn't this the rule but for black?
I thought that teams waaaay back in time could not wear black bc that was reserved for the officials?


----------



## Gu8 Dad (Sep 14, 2017)

Sorry, asked the question before I had read explanation in later post... thanks for the info.


----------

